# The Olympic thread



## DavyH (30/7/21)

I've never been so unexcited about the Olympics, and then this happened:

https://ewn.co.za/2021/07/30/still-so-unreal-schoenmaker-shocked-at-record-breaking-gold

Well done Tatjana!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Raindance (30/7/21)

So politically incorrect once again.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (30/7/21)

We've seen this numerous times today but I can watch it over and over.

If this doesn't make you smile, there's something wrong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (31/7/21)

Amazing

thanks for the thread @DavyH and the video @Adephi - I definitely smiled

it’s incredible how those few tenths of a second have now changed her life forever!

Must have been many years of practice and effort

so good to see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (15/8/21)

With the Olympics being over without any further fireworks for us, the Paralympic games will start soon.

And the Germans have an awesome marketing campaign

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DavyH (15/8/21)

That’s cool! Not the first time Rammstein have flirted with the Olympics but this won’t be as controversial as the Lenie Riefenstahl film they used…

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/8/21)

Sheryl James is a Louis Trichardt local, our community is super excited for her!

https://fb.watch/7CUfiBBsUJ/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DavyH (1/9/21)

Good stuff!


----------

